# Jewelry Armoire...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

This project started when my home computer crashed. My computer repair specialist spent many hours trying to figure out what the heck happened to it. She then mentioned that her oldest daughter had some previous bad luck with purchased jewelry cases and asked me if I would build one for her. DING! DING! DING! Horse trading time! So I said yes if she would accept it as payment. It was a good trade for both of us.

The armoire is made from cherry and spalted cherry. The drawers are made from curly maple and they are covered with red felt. There are two carrosels which will hold 6 chains each. The finish is several coats of laquer.

This has been my most complicated build yet...about 50 parts and new jointery. It was fun and a big learning curve.

By the way, the reciepient was Dixie Lee Nicholds, the daughter of Guy and Cassandra...Vic


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice work. Dixie should love it. That Cassanda is sure a pretty gal to be married to that ugly old man.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Muy nice, Vic...Love that maple....


(and..Bobby...better watch yore arse.. That booger carries a GUN )


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Muy nice, Vic...Love that maple....
> 
> (and..Bobby...better watch yore arse.. That booger carries a GUN )


I know but he can't hit the side of a barn with it.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I think she got the better deal. That is a fine loking jewelry box.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that is vry nice. LL


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Muy nice, Vic...Love that maple....
> 
> (and..Bobby...better watch yore arse.. That booger carries a GUN )


 Vic, Sorry I didn't post up sooner but you saw what I'm dealing with next door and it hasn't stopped yet either. Shame on 'em if they hurt one of my girls! I think that is one of the nicest pieces you've EVER made and Dixie Lee is just glowing in the dark over it! Guess I can take the nightlite out of her room now and save a little $$$$ on electricity LOL. She already has it filled up with her little neclaces and whatnots (with the doors open of course ). Your a good man Amigo and I'll not forget what you did for my baby girl either! My bride is so impressed that she worked on your cmputer until she fell smooth asleep! Ya done good Amigo. Thanks from the bottom of our hearts! Your Friends, The Nichols'


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Very nice work Vic. :cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

2cool!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Very nice work!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful Work!!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Ya done good. Very nice Jewelry box. Beautiful


----------

